# jack dempsey pair layed eggs.



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

So as yhe topic says my jd pair layed eggs today april 5th. Im unsure about weather I should remove them when they become free swimmers or if I should just let them take care of the fry? Anything will help. First time breeder here...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats! :thumb:

The best thing to do is to let the pair defend the fry for a while. I usually let them defend the fry until the pair needs to be separated or the fry are around a month old. If you want, you can remove some fry when they are free swimming but then leave the rest for the pair to raise.


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thank you that helps allot. I got them food and everythung because from my understanding they hatch fairly quick and grow fast. Is this the case with jd's


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Are they in a tank on there own :-?


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yea there alone in a 40


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never spawned Jd's. I have kept a JD but it was also for a limited time. I have kept/bred other CA cichlids and they do hatch and become freeswimming fairly quick. I do believe it's 3 days from eggs to wrigglers and around 5 days from wrigglers to free swimmers. So About 8 days or so from eggs to free swimmer. Good luck!


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Right on man thank you. Im gunna cover my filter w foam as well to see if thy cab rais them tby themselves.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

mahoney206 said:


> Yea there alone in a 40


Give them a chance to do it them selves then mate. And get a vid on if you can :thumb:


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

So I came home from work today and my female must have moved the eggs because there all gone. She is now hiding in one of my tank deco. Does this mean they hatched?


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Most likely.


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good. Now she is digging all over the place. Is this normal for her? Im new to breeding and have lots of questions.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep sounds normal.  . Basically, as long as they are getting along, defensive, and have their spawning colors assume things are going as planned :wink: :lol:


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok that sounds good to me they are all sorts of colors and get allong great. She seems to be doing all the work tho. She has not stopped sence they were layed in the pot lol


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

Things are going great I have wigglers. There is not a whole lot but as of now my estimation would be around 30-40 little wigglers. How long untill they become free swimmers if anyone knows? *** red 8 days, is this true?


----------



## mahoney206 (Feb 26, 2013)

So there all free swimming now and loving it mom and dad are doing great jobs w them. How will I know when I should remove the fry?


----------

